# Should I Do It?



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

I joined the spoiled maltese forum- asking for advice on Vana. This is what was emailed to breeders and posted.Curiosity is killing me, Should I just give in and buy the dna test? I found it for $69.99 Wisdom panel- test for havanese and cotons.

:If you do not have the time or if I have already contacted you , just delete and I am sorry for bothering you.

Doing some research I came across your email. We recently rescued a little dog on the hwy , no collar, tags or microchip. She was severly malnurished and was going to be hit. She had a piece of tire tread stuck to a mat in her fur that night it got down to 26- she wouldn't have made it. She wiggled her way into our hearts and is here to stay.

Long of the short we are trying to determine her breed. She has changed, filled out, mats have been tended to ect, the vet thinks she is about a year and she just had her heat. I have some ideas as to what her breed may be- but would like as many opinions as possible. I am considering doing the dna testing to determine her breed. I have found that breeders are the best source of info. so I would apprieciate your feedback.

Desctiption of Havana: 
about 10 inches height/ about 14-15 long- body like Falcor- Dragon Dog from Never Ending story longer than tall
weight- when rescued 7.12, now 9.3 she should be around 11 lbs
eyes- almond shape
coat-white with champage, golden color tail and rim of ears, texture- wavy- silky (not poodle like) Tail feathered over back
bite- scissor bite
likes to walk on her hind legs and jump, has a springy gait, loves to be held , up in your lap, separation anxiety.

Breeds that have been suggested: Havanese, Maltese, Coton de tuleure, havamalt, maltipoo, cotonese even shi-poo- I have miniature schnauzers and don't know much about the other breeds except what I have learned from gathering info. Please tell me more about your breed.

Could you take a look and see what you think? ( I have more if you want ) here is a album it shows her changes in the 2 months:
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=104575&id=1448237825&l=8d523743b2
Thanks and God bless, Jenny:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think you should do the DNA test I do not think you are going to rest tell you know I have always thought Vana looks like a Havanese. My Maddie is AKC Havanese and really looks so different then Zoey If I had found her lost on the street people would more than likely say she is a mix. :cheer2:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

If you think it will give you peace of mind and need answers, then I'd say you should. I don't know how accurate those tests are and would hate to find out they are a scam and just pick a number out of a hat and tell you that is what it is (or guess by pictures?) idk.

Vana looks like she has some Hav in her, either partial or all. My friends that have silk dogs, 3 of their 4 carry their tail behind them and their tail falls back behind them.

Kara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

If you can afford it and it's going to be driving you crazy then do it but as Kara said it's hard to say how accurate they are.

Knowing myself, I would probably be dying to know something for sure, too!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

If you can afford then do it if it is going to drive you insane not to know. It costs money, don't be surprised at the results. We offer free advice.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I am not sure how accurate these tests are. Recently, a local reporter sent in DNA for her AKC standard Poodle and the results came back as cocker spaniel and labrador...


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.wisdompanel.com/

this is the one I am looking at- vet recommended.

it is a check swab type

and this is what it says:
What will my dog's report tell me?
Wisdom Panel™ Insights detects the breeds in your dog's ancestry. Your report can be interpreted in the following way:

Significant Breed - At least 50% of your dog's DNA matches this breed, so you are likely to see the most physical and behavioral traits from this breed.
Intermediate Breed - At least 25% of your dog's DNA matches this breed, so you may see some physical and behavioral traits represented in your dog.
Minor Breed - At least 12.5% of your dog's DNA matches this breed, but at this level, it is unlikely that this breed's physical traits are visible unless some of the genes are dominant.

When you understand your dog's natural tendencies, you can tailor a training, exercise and nutrition program to his needs.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

The reviews for Wisdom Panel on Amazon are not very good...I hope it is not a waste of money for you.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I wouldn't waste your money unless you want to have a few laughs. We did one of these (not Wisdom) on my mom's dog. Um.... ound:

Lucky is a Golden Retriever/Basset hound/Beagle/Whippet/Miniature Pinscher mix.

Oh yeah.... I really see it. *snort*


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

You have to consider when you are dealing with one species of animal that has such a small range of variety in its genetic markers (in the grand scheme of things), there's only so accurate it can get. That said, my mom got the Wisdom Panel test because she was curious about her rescue, and it came back saying she was mostly Finnish Spitz with some other spitz-type dogs thrown in there. Which in reality probably means she's a purebred Finnish Spitz, especially when you compare her to AKC photos of the breed.

Long story short, do it for fun and don't be surprised if it comes back with Havanese/Bichon Frise/Maltese since they all come from the same ancestor


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

morriscsps said:


> I wouldn't waste your money unless you want to have a few laughs. We did one of these (not Wisdom) on my mom's dog. Um.... ound:
> 
> Lucky is a Golden Retriever/Basset hound/Beagle/Whippet/Miniature Pinscher mix.
> 
> Oh yeah.... I really see it. *snort*


I can actually see some of those in him


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

dbeech said:


> The reviews for Wisdom Panel on Amazon are not very good...I hope it is not a waste of money for you.


I read the reviews and they are mixed- I also found it for $50 so that is a lot less than the vet office at $200! If she comes back as a rott then I will have to question if it was worth it..hahaha


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

evaofnc said:


> You have to consider when you are dealing with one species of animal that has such a small range of variety in its genetic markers (in the grand scheme of things), there's only so accurate it can get. That said, my mom got the Wisdom Panel test because she was curious about her rescue, and it came back saying she was mostly Finnish Spitz with some other spitz-type dogs thrown in there. Which in reality probably means she's a purebred Finnish Spitz, especially when you compare her to AKC photos of the breed.
> 
> Long story short, do it for fun and don't be surprised if it comes back with Havanese/Bichon Frise/Maltese since they all come from the same ancestor


If the results come back as that I would be satisfiedshe would be our Havamalt I am just wondering if she has poodle in her or not ?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> If you think it will give you peace of mind and need answers, then I'd say you should. I don't know how accurate those tests are and would hate to find out they are a scam and just pick a number out of a hat and tell you that is what it is (or guess by pictures?) idk.
> 
> Vana looks like she has some Hav in her, either partial or all. My friends that have silk dogs, 3 of their 4 carry their tail behind them and their tail falls back behind them.
> 
> Kara


Though I cringe at the idea of getting caught in another Silk debate, I thought I'd let you know that a tail falling behind the dog would be as much a fault for a Silk as for a Havanese. Silks should have a "crozier" tail, like an inverted "j"' held over their back.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> I wouldn't waste your money unless you want to have a few laughs. We did one of these (not Wisdom) on my mom's dog. Um.... ound:
> 
> Lucky is a Golden Retriever/Basset hound/Beagle/Whippet/Miniature Pinscher mix.
> 
> Oh yeah.... I really see it. *snort*


I can sorta kinda maybe see the beagle in those big soft eyes!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think if you are going to do it at all, and you think she might be part Hav, you should make sure that they have Havanese in their data base. I think I've read that there are a number that don't.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

krandall said:


> I can sorta kinda maybe see the beagle in those big soft eyes!


We think that Lucky definitely has the beagle/hound in him. He can bay. Maybe some sort of spaniel or collie because he does have a long wavy coat. (He had just been shaved in the pic. )

But minpin? whippet? ound: snicker... Oh yeah, Lucky is really sleek and fast. snicker.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Vana now carries her tail higher in a natural state, it is only carried low when bathing or she's scared- like when I got her microchipped this Sunday! They should make those things with gps tracking  Yes the test has Havs, Bichon and cotons as choices, like I said I feel like I am cheating by saying she is hav and not "really" know- I will love her no matter what just wondering if we belong in the spoiled maltese forum- Maltipoo or here...hehe

If I do it I have 2 wait 3 wks- who will want to see the results? if even for a laugh- I read that some of the people that were reviewing the test if their test came back and they seem way off they have sent photos and talked to specialist and were happy with the outcome~


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> We think that Lucky definitely has the beagle/hound in him. He can bay. Maybe some sort of spaniel or collie because he does have a long wavy coat. (He had just been shaved in the pic. )
> 
> But minpin? whippet? ound: snicker... Oh yeah, Lucky is really sleek and fast. snicker.


Yeah, just from the picture I wasn't seeing min pin or whippet!:biggrin1:


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

holt24 said:


> Vana now carries her tail higher in a natural state, it is only carried low when bathing or she's scared- like when I got her microchipped this Sunday! They should make those things with gps tracking  Yes the test has Havs, Bichon and cotons as choices, like I said I feel like I am cheating by saying she is hav and not "really" know- I will love her no matter what just wondering if we belong in the spoiled maltese forum- Maltipoo or here...hehe
> 
> If I do it I have 2 wait 3 wks- who will want to see the results? if even for a laugh- I read that some of the people that were reviewing the test if their test came back and they seem way off they have sent photos and talked to specialist and were happy with the outcome~


I'll definitely be interested to hear what it says


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

holt24 said:


> Vana now carries her tail higher in a natural state, it is only carried low when bathing or she's scared- like when I got her microchipped this Sunday! They should make those things with gps tracking  Yes the test has Havs, Bichon and cotons as choices, like I said I feel like I am cheating by saying she is hav and not "really" know- I will love her no matter what just wondering if we belong in the spoiled maltese forum- Maltipoo or here...hehe
> 
> If I do it I have 2 wait 3 wks- who will want to see the results? if even for a laugh- I read that some of the people that were reviewing the test if their test came back and they seem way off they have sent photos and talked to specialist and were happy with the outcome~


Well, you belong to US now... don't you DARE leave, even if she turns out not to have a bit of Hav in her!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Well, you belong to US now... don't you DARE leave, even if she turns out not to have a bit of Hav in her!


Agreed!! If you leave the Hav Forum, we are going to seek visitation!! ound:


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

awwh you guys are great


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think we should start a bet  I bet she is a Havanese  Those eyes those beautiful eyes . Don't you dare go to a different forum.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Suzi said:


> I think we should start a bet  I bet she is a Havanese  Those eyes those beautiful eyes . Don't you dare go to a different forum.


The bet should have been how long before Jen gets the test? LOL I will let you guys know the results when they come in.. oh and by the way this forum is much friendlier and I have more of a connection and it seemed to have come right away..yes the maltese forum is nice and sorta welcoming but they said right away, oh she just looks like a mill puppy maltese, which will be fine if that is the case but I have a hard time buying it..we shall see

Oh btw Monday is Izzy's 3rd birthday
(she thinks Vana is her present hehe)


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Vana is a real beauty whatever,but my guess is that she is Hav/Coton.Her face looks a little to strong for a Malt,although as you say maybe she has a Poodle thing going on? Well better do that test, there will be no peace for any of us until you do!!It will probably come back saying she is a Great Dane crossed with Doberman/Pekinese with a touch of Beagle for good measure!!!!! Anyway can't wait to find out.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yea! We want you here! Looking forward to the results. :ranger:


----------



## Bellatrixed (Mar 13, 2011)

Whatever she is... she's absolutely adorable! I don't think she looks like a Maltese though. I think she looks more like a Coton de Tulear than anything else, but I can definitely see her as a Havanese as well.

And awwwww... the story of how you found her warmed my heart! She's so happy to have found such a loving home.


----------

